# uhf/vhf antenna does not plug into converter box. why?



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Why do you want it connected to the converter box? It needs to feed the TV anyway and will normally go right to the TV.


----------



## zz1234 (Mar 30, 2009)

Bob Mariani said:


> Why do you want it connected to the converter box? It needs to feed the TV anyway and will normally go right to the TV.


 
that is the whole crux of digital transmission. you need an antenna that feeds into the converter box; which transmits to your tv.

the instructions confirm this. does anyone know?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Pictures do wonders. Also, if the end of the antenna is not the proper type of connector, then yes it will not just "plug" into the box.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

It should be a f-type connector. Or is it a "bunny ears" setup with a flat 2 wire cable that goes to a 300ohm->75 ohm adapter?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The standard round (75 ohm; not flat 300 ohm) antenna cable has a plug with a thin prong in the middle about as thick as a paper clip wire. If it doesn't push into the converter jack (stud) easily, it is OK to force it in.

Do not force in a plug prong that is thick like a pencil lead.

The shell of the plug may either press fit or screw on.

Flat antenna cables end in a pair of lugs or loose wires. You need to buy an adapter (300 to 75 ohm transformer) that typically looks like the end of your thumb and has two screws for the antenna wires and a shell with center prong that fits on the stud on your converter box.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

What does the wire from the antenna look like?
Is it round, or is it flat?

If the cable is round, the connector should fit into the converter box.
If it's flat, then you need an adapter, which you can buy at Radio Shack.

If it is the flat type, I would strongly recommend upgrading to coaxial cable.
It is much, much less lossy than 300 ohm flat (twin-lead), and much less prone to spikes caused by lightning and other electrical disturbances.
You can keep the same antenna; Just need the adapter up on the antenna instead of at the converter box.

Can you post a photo?

FW


----------

